# Is it right&



## JoyJonson (Dec 13, 2018)

Tips are everyday business. I have a tip for Europe, but not obligatory, because the guest / client decides how much to leave and leave at all 

In the States, this is almost the salary itself, if we talk about the service sector or food


What do you think about that?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The tip is not the salary in the states it is an offset or an additional source. Service people in the states are guaranteed to make the exact same minimum wage that retail workers or anyone else is. All this is a big game to try and shift some of the burden from the employer in paying wages. If a service person does not make enough tips to equal or exceed the minimum wage the employer is required by law to make up the difference in the states.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Bartenders 
Servers
Strippers
Casino Game Dealer
Barber
Taxi Driver
Tattoo Artist
Sommelier
Doorman
Butler

These are the most often tipped professions.

Us, nearly never. I want to subliminally suggest a tip, but don't know the best way to do it. Got a TGIF server in my back seat, and he mentions that he makes more than his manager does.

"Oh, really... tips are important to you then, huh?"

Silence for the rest of the trip. I overplayed him... too strong on the suggestion.... or he's a dick that knew he wasn't going to tip me all along and just realized what a hypocrite he is.

University student the same night, just idle chatter about major - life in school, girls, just old guy young guy... good talk for 10 minutes or so... but he's a college kid, he has no money. I know I didn't back in school... Dude throws a $5 tip on a $7 ride. His end of it was more than $11, so he gave me almost 50%.

Is it just dumb luck on who pings, or do some of you feel you can massage a tip out of someone?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Have a tip jar or have a sign that says "Gratuity is appreciated" and you might increase your odds a bit. I don't personally do that because I don't drive that often and think that any decent rider will leave a tip even without me begging for it.


----------

